# What Furnace Brands Are Good?



## LouF95 (Oct 15, 2007)

I heard Trane makes a good home furnace but what else is good?

What brand should I stay away from?

Thanks!


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

LouF95 said:


> I heard Trane makes a good home furnace but what else is good?
> 
> What brand should I stay away from?
> 
> Thanks!


you willing to spend big bucks or looking for value??

there are a lot of sites to look at but these are a couple
http://www.appliancist.com/refrigerators/

http://www.refrigeratorpro.com/


----------



## LouF95 (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm not looking for a top of the line furnace. Maybe a mid priced one that has a good reliability record. Thanks.


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

I just noticed I screwed up 

Brain dead I guess

Let me try again
http://www.furnacecompare.com/furnace_ratings.html

The best thing you can do is to get a minimum of three reputable companies to come out and give you prices. Ask them about sizing and the different efficiencies. Not sure about now but when high efficiency ones first came out they had problems. Now there are other options such as 2 stage with a couple of fans.

here is a site that might help you select a contractor. Service is a big issue and not always are the big places the best. One of the large companies in our area had a corrupt owner but with a big name did a lot of work. make sure if permits are required and that if so the contractor handles that.

http://www.furnacecompare.com/furnace_ratings.html


----------



## LouF95 (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks, Wacor!


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

I had a Rheem A/C and furnace installed about 10 years ago and I have been completely happy with it. The first 11 years I owned the house it had a furnace (only... no A/C) made by Carrier.

One thing I learned is that the duct work in your house matters, and sometimes the builder didn't do it right. If one room has always been cold when the furnace is on, you need to get that fixed too. If not, it doesn't matter which brand furnace you choose... that room will still be cold.


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

Frank4d said:


> I had a Rheem A/C and furnace installed about 10 years ago and I have been completely happy with it. The first 11 years I owned the house it had a furnace (only... no A/C) made by Carrier.
> 
> One thing I learned is that the duct work in your house matters, and sometimes the builder didn't do it right. If one room has always been cold when the furnace is on, you need to get that fixed too. If not, it doesn't matter which brand furnace you choose... that room will still be cold.


how true

my house was built in 88 and it was not done well


----------

